
United Airlines Pauses Lottery for Bonuses After Employees Rebel Online - praneshp
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/05/business/united-airlines-employee-bonuses-lottery.html
======
grzm
Two days ago, over 20 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16518965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16518965)

------
ganoushoreilly
Why not both? That would be a win. There's not doubt in my mind that this was
a cost saving measure.

